# How to find my Mukhtar?



## CyprusE (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi folks!

I have just moved to Kolossi, and are now in the process of getting the yellow slip. I wonder if anyone here know how and where to find my local Mukhtar?

Cheers,

Erik


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

CyprusE said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> I have just moved to Kolossi, and are now in the process of getting the yellow slip. I wonder if anyone here know how and where to find my local Mukhtar?
> 
> ...


Kolossi Settlement Community Council
Ammochostou, 67
vill. Kolossi, 4636

He should be there. Otherwise they can stamp your papers


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

This is an English only forum. Any further use of foreign language will result in infractions.


----------



## CyprusE (Feb 15, 2015)

Sorry, mistake! To cliffnote the swedish conversation it pretty much consisted of a thank you to Baywatch.

I'll stick to english


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

CyprusE said:


> Sorry, mistake! To cliffnote the swedish conversation it pretty much consisted of a thank you to Baywatch.
> 
> I'll stick to english


Swedish is not much worse than the Yorkshire dialect


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

At least the Yorkshire dialect is English. 
Also you know it is against forum rules to give your email address in your posts.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> At least the Yorkshire dialect is English.
> Also you know it is against forum rules to give your email address in your posts.


Sorry for the email but I really doubt that that dialect is understood by any other


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

Baywatch said:


> Sorry for the email but I really doubt that that dialect is understood by any other


bloody hell Baywatch - as we say in the south of england… no need for the personal attack.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

I would remind honourable members of this forum what Cecil Rhodes said:

*"Remember that you are an Englishman, and have consequently won first prize in the lottery of life."*

Whatever feelings we from the South of England might feel, English is the predominant language in the world and will remain so. Whether the strange dialect spoken in Yorkshire and other northern climes is English will, no doubt, be a topic of debate in future.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

When I first met my husband his brother used to take great pleasure in speaking very broad old Yorkshire knowing I would have problems understanding him
His friends used to call me the posh bird because I don't have an accent.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

As the OPs original question has been satisfactorily answered and the thread has gone off topic I am now closing it.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Thread re-opened for further information to be posted.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I was sent this message via pm by another member.

I think the response (being a postal address) could have been a little clearer. The Mukhtar's office is in the old village square (near the castle) and opposite the St Lucas church. Kolossi has spread North across the hillside (originally the refugee area) and can be difficult to negotiate to a newcomer who is probably in this area.


I hope that helps the OP with finding the Mukhtars office.


----------



## CyprusE (Feb 15, 2015)

*expatforum.com/expats/cyprus-expat-forum-expats-living-cyprus/773249-how-find-my-mukh*



CyprusE said:


> Hi!
> 
> We are a family of four (two grownups in the early fourties and two kids 8 & 13) from Sweden that will arrive to Limassol this year. Both me and my wife will work in a small web company in the city centre. We went to down to the Island for the first time in november, and really loved it, but we are of course totally inexperienced on how it is to live in Cyprus as an expat. In april we will return for a couple of days with the children for more scouting
> 
> ...


So, half a year later things has become clearer  I started my stay renting a city hut for a month in Omonia, but since the 1st of june i am living in Kolossi. The family arrived in august, and now we are slowly starting to build some kind of everyday Life here.

Thats great! We are having our next meet up on September 26th - you should come along!!

Thx! Sounds interesting, Are there a location set for the meeting?


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Thats great! We are having our next meet up on September 26th - you should come along!!


----------



## CyprusE (Feb 15, 2015)

(moderated) Sounds interesting, Are there a location set for the meeting?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I have moved the last 3 posts out of the introduction thread to keep it from getting to much off topic.


----------



## CyprusE (Feb 15, 2015)

Veronica said:


> I have moved the last 3 posts out of the introduction thread to keep it from getting to much off topic.


Very strange in my opinion. My first post you moved I Think was very much on topic regarding introduction. What is the topic Connection with muchtar? And your edit in the post was pretty unnecessary too. couldn't you just have moved the two last posts then? Not a very good way of inducing more inspiration for new members to become more Active?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The posts were moved here as it was an existing thread of yours. You had already introduced yourself months ago and posting off topic in that thread was likely to lead to more off topic discussions.
The edit was to remove text speak which is against forum rules. See rule 6.

Rule 6
All posts on this site must be in English. Non-English language posts including abbreviations like text speak are not permitted on the forum.


----------

